# what software to use????



## FeelLikeANumber (Oct 15, 2005)

Its my third year plowing and I'll be buying a new vehicle and plow and also looking to update my software. For the time being I was using regular microsoft word to do bills in a simplistic spreadsheet format. I want to upgrade that part of my business also. What is a good software to use for bills and keeping track of customers things of that nature? What do the pros use, and what aspects about the software do you like/find most convienent??? Any response is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure if I'm a pro or not,but I use a pen and paper!


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i would say stick to what you know, if it is working for you then great. always back up your computer stuff though, cause if you loose it and have nothing else your screwed.


----------



## Griffinlc (Sep 6, 2008)

Quick Books works pretty nice for me. Just plan on taking some time to learn how to use it correctly, maybe even hire an expert to teach you. Once set up, it can really teach you a lot when you run reports.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Quickbooks Simple Start is all you'll ever need, but be careful running it on machines with Vista Operating Systems.....2007 and 2008 have some issues running on Vista but fairly easy fixes are available.....

Took me a few tweaks but i finally got mine working 100%


----------



## cts (Apr 16, 2008)

Take a look at CrewTracker Software - www.crewtrackersoftware.com 
I'd be happy to talk with you about your software needs. My cell is 913-207-7485. I'm on the CrewTracker team and our software is listed on Plowsite. Give me a call.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

I used Word for my invoices and stuff when I first started and now I have quick books, it works awesome. Like Griff says, take the time to use it properly and you will love it.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

QUICKBOOKS! I love it and its the way to go


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Quick Books Pro..........


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

crew tracker is good but really expensive and it is mainly for routing and planning. I used to use spread sheet and quickbooks but this year we invested in a custom program and it is awesome. I look forward to bringing it to market soon


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Quickbooks Pro all the way... I use it for everything... Just like Griffinlc said it is a little difficult to learn but I love it now. I have it generate all my bids and contracts... I SWEAR BY IT. The guys love it as well because I can make the checks out right there for them!


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

BLIZZARD BUSTER www.askad.com


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

sorry
www.adkad.com


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

P.M. sent--- perfect software for you! It's called "Pro Invoice v 1.0" best of all it's free!!!!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Grisi24;593529 said:


> Quickbooks Pro all the way... I use it for everything... Just like Griffinlc said it is a little difficult to learn but I love it now. I have it generate all my bids and contracts... I SWEAR BY IT. The guys love it as well because I can make the checks out right there for them!


how does quickbooks generate contracts?


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

*contacts*

Wow this is bad. I'm using my blackberry for this. This site is now part of my soul!

Back to the topic. I have a contract template setup for quickbooks to input data into. Its working well so far.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

what about all the wording , and verbage that goes into it? if your contracts like 3 pages long? and iv done the pda thing myslef.... lol


----------

